# Playstation 4



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

Hey guys,
Looking forward to receiving PS4 at the end of the month!

Many more people got them on Pre-order?

Has anyone heard when GTA5 is available for Pre-order on PS4, as I've heard it's not going to be released till April now to 'Prolong the Brands value'.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

Lol.. Nobody then


----------



## George Farmer (27 Oct 2013)

Be patient. You only posted the question a couple of hours ago...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Be patient. You only posted the question a couple of hours ago...



Haha I apologise, are you not down for one George?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Oct 2013)

always been ps but this time will be going for xbox, sick of lag online even running 120mb.  Will wait til new year though, first batch of consoles always have a bunch of issues...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> always been ps but this time will be going for xbox, sick of lag online even running 120mb.  Will wait til new year though, first batch of consoles always have a bunch of issues...



Really Iain? 
That's funny, as I'm doing the complete opposite, having always had an xbox. The PS4 is going to be better I reckon. And now PS online will be subscription as the xbox, so servers should be a lot better than previously unfunded ones.
I don't know much about the tecky side of things and how many Mega pixels you need to see the hairs on an ants a*se, but I reckon it will be decent lol.
Be a busy month, this month. Got Assassins Creed Black flag on preorder now. Gonna try get a few more before release. Well. While buying a New eheim 350T and a Jbl co2 kit.


----------



## dan4x4 (27 Nov 2013)

ps is always better than xbox! Microsoft is blahblahblahblah. oh by the way ive preordered ps4 haha


----------



## steveno (28 Nov 2013)

Guess we all know what's Nat's doing Friday, I typical per-order but this year thought I would wait and see some reviews, but definantly be getting ps4. It's a shame watchdogs got delayed. They recently release a teaser trailer for charted.... 

My mates getting one thou, so may pop over to have a nosy lol


----------



## krazypara3165 (28 Nov 2013)

I had one on pre order, however cancelled it on the advice of a friend from the US. massive batches have been sent out with bent hdmi pins and it seems the cooling system is insufficient resulting in a similar overheating that plagued the '360. Ill be waiting till next year but by the looks of things im swaying towards an xbox one.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

I've always had xbox's since the PS2. Mines on its way 

I'm yet to hear anything rendering the PS4 useless, unlike the xbox, some of which were knackered on day one by dodgy updates, which deemed them necessary to be returned to Microsoft to be fixed.

Agree watchdogs looked sick, shame it's been delayed, but won't put me off ordering it when I get some cash.

Personally, I'm most looking forward to ripping around the salty sea In a ship with an eyepatch on.

I think I'm ready for my PS4 coming ...






Cheers,
N


----------



## Tomfish (28 Nov 2013)

I'm envious. My god damn 4ft tank is rinsing any spare cash i've got. 5th attempt a hc carpet is getting rather expensive. If I've got the co2 right this time, i may be able to justify a ps4 some time next year. I suppose i'll have to accept a slightly lower resolution pirate experience


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

Tomfish said:


> I'm envious. My god damn 4ft tank is rinsing any spare cash i've got. 5th attempt a



I'm trying to do both! But I've not got a mortgage like you probably have/other outgoings etc lol.

I have been without a console for about 6 months now, so maybe I'm chomping slightly more at the bit than most


----------



## Tomfish (28 Nov 2013)

Yep, bloody mortgage and a child with a birthday 1 month before Christmas, and not to mention a girlfriend who is sick of my expensive hobbies!


----------



## krazypara3165 (28 Nov 2013)

Apparently according to my friend (who works for sony) sony are launching a warranty investigation for three big issues that the initial 'launch batch' suffer from apparently they already have a list of issues and production has now been altered to fix some of them. as they are near enough identical with the xbox ill be waiting until the initial launch issues are sorted before diving in


----------



## Nick16 (28 Nov 2013)

yup, might as well wait a year, bound to be massive issues with both of them. GTA5 on the PS3 is still an epic game, it wont be worth the extra expense of the ps4 to play it that's for sure!


----------



## krazypara3165 (28 Nov 2013)

Indeed. although I have another friend that has had the opportunity to see both units stripped down which mus of been cool. apparently the ps4 has a clever intricate cooling vent system so they can use a smaller fan so it is quieter. MS have learnt from their previous mistakes and put a bloody huge fan that near enough covers the entirety of the motherboard lol.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Indeed. although I have another friend that has had the opportunity to see both units stripped down which mus of been cool. apparently the ps4 has a clever intricate cooling vent system so they can use a smaller fan so it is quieter. MS have learnt from their previous mistakes and put a bloody huge fan that near enough covers the entirety of the motherboard lol.



Well at the end of the day, it's under warranty, so if anything goes tits, they'll be replacing it


----------



## ian_m (28 Nov 2013)

My mate cancelled his Xbox One pre-order, as he is not really convinced that this is the way forward as an all in one home entertainment console, for use with the family TV. He has both PS3 and Xbox 360, but neither these are located in the lounge by the family TV, both are in the "play" room, to play games whilst rest of family can watch TV. He has a FreeSat recorder box, Blu-ray player and Smart TV and between them do iPlayer and LoveFilm and Netflix (?) and play disks so why bother with yet another box.

He went for Xbox One (as opposed to PS4), as was originally touted that downloaded purchased Xbox One games could be played online with your "friends" without them having to purchase the game, unlike PS4, where both players would have had to purchase the game. Not sure that is true now. This was his major issue with all the on-line game play, that all of your friends have to had purchased the game, which more often than not they hadn't. Wasn't too interested in playing "just anyone" as they were always better than he was, which was strange as in 1990's he got a ranking in UK DOOM championships, held in London.


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Indeed. although I have another friend that has had the opportunity to see both units stripped down which mus of been cool. apparently the ps4 has a clever intricate cooling vent system so they can use a smaller fan so it is quieter. MS have learnt from their previous mistakes and put a bloody huge fan that near enough covers the entirety of the motherboard lol.


Intrestingly the larger fan may actually be quiter. It is fairly common place in the pc world to use larger fan at a lower speed for moving the same air volume in a given time. A large fan running at 50% is alot quiter and lasts longer than a small fan revving its nuts off.

Im still undecided as what to do myself. Im definitley going to wait 6 months at least but the main question for me is do I get the xbox or throw the £400+ at my pc instead.


----------



## RolyMo (28 Nov 2013)

Like Iain I am sticking with my 360 and Battlefield 4 and will wait to see the consoles calm down, the bugs ironed out and perhaps maybe even go on a diet. Oh and the price diminish hopefully.Got 10 years for this batch to last.
R


----------



## jojouk (28 Nov 2013)

I have a nice shiny (dust magnet) xbox one sitting on my shelf. Whisper quiet. Lovely interface, smooth. 

I'm happy. Apart from the price


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

jojouk said:


> I have a nice shiny (dust magnet) xbox one sitting on my shelf. Whisper quiet. Lovely interface, smooth.
> 
> I'm happy. Apart from the price



Nice Jojo, but you said nothing about the gameplay/ graphics etc? What games you got?


----------



## jojouk (28 Nov 2013)

I have fifa and need for speed at the moment. Voice control of the console is much much better, the development one kinect has been worth it. Much more responsive.

Fifa is like a different game compared to the 360 version. The crowd is actual people instead of rough people shapes too  sleek, fast, nice.

I got need for speed because I haven't ha a decent racing game since Burnout Revenge, and I whilst no racing game can be as fun as burnout, need for speed is pretty good. The car graphics are pretty awesome.


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Nov 2013)

You dont consider forza a good racing game? I quite like the look of Ryse aswell.


----------



## jojouk (28 Nov 2013)

I like the 'chavvy' racing games lol.


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Nov 2013)

Forzas good but gran turismo got much better graphics


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> You dont consider forza a good racing game? I quite like the look of Ryse aswell.



Ryse looks excellent, wish it was on ps4. 
Can you imagine 64 player  roman wars? Be unreal, don't know if it's possible on the game though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)

Your CURRYS order will be delivered today by Simon, your DPD driver, between 11:42 and 12:42


Ooooosh!


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Nov 2013)

I had mine on Wednesday


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I had mine on Wednesday



Well, you suck 

I seem to be copying you unintentionally Mr Nelson, with the car, R420R and a Ps4.

I hope your not wearing batman boxers today, because THAT would be scary.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Nov 2013)

I'm only joking mate  PS4 looks a good bit of kit though, enjoy


----------



## dan4x4 (29 Nov 2013)

i think the last gran turismo was disapointing, it was full of boring cars. i think the need for speeds on ps3 have got better and better, my fave was hot pursuit, kind of a bit arcade but amazing fun to play!

my ps4 diddnt get delivered im in phase 2 of the orders but should be delivered sometime in next 2 weeks. i cant wait!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)




----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Nov 2013)

Nice, thought you would have a blanket over it when not in use


----------



## dan4x4 (6 Dec 2013)

just had a payment come out of my account for my ps4 : D I hope its getting despatched today!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Nice, thought you would have a blanket over it when not in use



Ive about worn it out already. My eyes hurt constantly.


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2013)

dan4x4 said:


> just had a payment come out of my account for my ps4 : D I hope its getting despatched today!


Good luck with that.. if its from game dont get too excited my bro has been waiting from launch day when they took payment then.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Good luck with that.. if its from game dont get too excited my bro has been waiting from launch day when they took payment then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



I'm surprised currys were dispatching for launch if you ordered up until Nov 17th, must have had some stock!
They took my payment up front in September though.


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2013)

Currys? He ordered from game not too sure when he did tho all they say is it will be ready before the 20th dec

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Currys? He ordered from game not too sure when he did tho all they say is it will be ready before the 20th dec
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I ordered mine from currys lol.
Not sure, but Currys seemed to be releasing on launch day, then the next batch was 'to be released' between Christmas and New year.


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah, I ordered mine from currys lol.
> Not sure, but Currys seemed to be releasing on launch day, then the next batch was 'to be released' between Christmas and New year.


Ooo get you lol .. had a blond moment then.

What you think of them?
The ps4 that is lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Ooo get you lol .. had a blond moment then.
> 
> What you think of them?
> The ps4 that is lol
> ...



Hahaha, oh yeah the PS4 

Decent  mate, I'm really happy with it. You can tell the games haven't been developed to completely maximise the controls touch screen (on assassins Creed it works like iPhone in zooming on map etc and toggles score board on CoD: Ghosts) and the controller speaker doesn't work on any games yet. 

The graphics are great, cannot compare to PS3 or XB360 as I got rid of my XB six months ago, but all the games seem very fluid, as if they are running well within capability, FIFA has noticeably improved n gameplay terms, and Graphics of goal highlights Look like Real life HD.

Runs almost completely silent, and does not get hot after 8+ hours Gameplay, although I imagine if it's stood on end, it could do, as fan vent would be on bottom, in the groove.


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hahaha, oh yeah the PS4
> 
> Decent  mate, I'm really happy with it. You can tell the games haven't been developed to completely maximise the controls touch screen (on assassins Creed it works like iPhone in zooming on map etc and toggles score board on CoD: Ghosts) and the controller speaker doesn't work on any games yet.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.. iv aleays been a xbox guy just recently but im looking to get a ps4 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Sounds good.. iv aleays been a xbox guy just recently but im looking to get a ps4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



I'm the same pal, PS4 seems to be more aimed towards gaming as oppose to doing all sorts. 
I like playing games on my games console, not taking a yoga class on the camera or something lol.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2013)

dan4x4 said:


> just had a payment come out of my account for my ps4 : D I hope its getting despatched today!



Any news ?


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Dec 2013)

Apparently the UK is due a few bulk shipments of PS4's this week! 

On another note ive got two friends that have had issues with games freezing? has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Apparently the UK is due a few bulk shipments of PS4's this week!
> 
> On another note ive got two friends that have had issues with games freezing? has anyone else encountered this?



I've had a couple/ a few , but I must have at least 48hrs game time already.
Just comes up with an error message and you have to restart game, but like I say, I've had one on assassins Creed and maybe one on each of CoD and BF4.


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Dec 2013)

My bros has finally come 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> My bros has finally come
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



Good times!


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Good times!


 
Will be when i get one lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Dec 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Will be when i get one lol



You waiting to order one?


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You waiting to order one?


 
Not yet ill let the xmas rush go first


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Dec 2013)

Against my better judgment wanting to wait 6mths or so. The deed has been done, my xbox one turned up today. Not bad considering I ordered it on Sunday. Not allowed it till chrismas though.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Dec 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Not allowed it till chrismas though.


 
No prob, just send it over i will let you know how good it is 

Great gift mate!  I am jellous


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Dec 2013)

viktorlantos said:


> No prob, just send it over i will let you know how good it is
> 
> Great gift mate!  I am jellous


I would but Im not sure Id get it back in time for christmas


----------



## Graham01 (6 Jan 2014)

I was lucky enough to get a ps4 for xmas great console a massive step up from the ps3


----------

